# My First Bass On The Fly!



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

So the bass are awake in Crescent Lake! Saw a few bass popping around about 20ft off my dock. Sun was setting 
behind me at about 6:45PM. Duck and chucked a big black and green bass popper out and while i was fixing the line on my reel i saw this guy inhale my fly. Needless to say i had a moment of panic and confusion. Not having ever caught a fish on a fly reel i had no idea what to do. I suppose i did well enough since it was in my hands. All in all i was very excited and proud of myself. Thanks to you all for the cyber tutoring about fly fishing. My addiction has truly started...


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Way Way Way Way Way Way Way Cool.

Good stuff right there......

Dang.


----------



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

Congrats man, that is a nice fish. :clap


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

COOL!!!

Thanks for the report...

Jim


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats Matt, guess you don't really need any help from me and Harry, in fact we could use some tutoring from you! Just as a side note, they always hit when you are busy trying to fix or untangle something, but then again in fly fishing that seems like most of the time! Good job, now I can't wait to see your first fish on your first fly. I am going to give Hary a call this weekend about getting up with you.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice, very nice!!!!:bowdown

Now, let's hit some cobia! 

L8, Harry


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Watching them bass bust the top is great!!! Congrats!:letsdrink


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

> *Jason (3/22/2010)*Watching them bass bust the top is great!!! Congrats!:letsdrink


Ya it was very exciting. 

I went out again on Sat and Sunday with no luck. I think the wind and weather may have had something to do with it. As the water temp rose a little over the weekend i did see a few more fish in the shollower areas in front of my dock. I can't wait for full on Spring and Summer!


----------

